# 2013 TCR Advanced 2 or 2014 TCR Composite 1



## bingolotto (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'm doing a lot of MTB-racing and for training purpose I do a lot of long rides on the road, last year I used my Giant TCX with GP4000s tires on but I know looking for a new bike.

I have the chance to go for a Giant TCR Advanced 2013 or the TCR Composite 1 for almost the same price (Comp1 is 100 euro more)

2013 Giant TCR Advanced 2 (2013) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | UK / Ireland

Or

2014 Giant TCR Composite 1 (2014) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | UK / Ireland

The biggest different between the two specs is the groupset 105 vs Ultegra 6800.

What bike should I go for and what would the biggest difference be? 

I will upgrade the wheel set anyway so that's not needed to take into the consideration.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ultegra 6800 hands down is my suggestion.

While the TCR Advance is a stiffer frame and uses internal cable routing, the 2x11 Ultegra is pretty wicked.

The TCR Advance will be maybe a smidge lighter and maybe a little faster in the wind due to the internal cables and from my results of riding with a friend (I had a TCR Composite 1, he has a TCR Advance 0) and him only being slightly faster on some of our impromptu tests.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

if it were ultegra 6700, i'd say tcr advance, but i gotta agree, 6800 is the way to go. the only hesitation would be upgrading to di2 in the future. you cannot do so with the tct composite. well, you can, but it would just look like crap.


----------



## bingolotto (Jan 15, 2014)

dnice said:


> if it were ultegra 6700, i'd say tcr advance, but i gotta agree, 6800 is the way to go. the only hesitation would be upgrading to di2 in the future. you cannot do so with the tct composite. well, you can, but it would just look like crap.


So this is how it turned up,

I did go for tye Advanced mostly because I know I always can upgrade the groupset but not the frame.

+ Internal cable routing (A big +)
+ Fizik saddle
+ RideSenseANT+
+OD2
+All reviews on Advanced frame is always 5 starts
+ OK wheelset to start up with
+105 brakes over lover parts at Comp.

- 105

So my plan is to ride this year with the 105 and then swap it till my TCX when the CX season starts and upgrade to Ultegra 6800, DI2 or Force. IF I don't like it. But I guess it will be OK.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

you will love the tcr advanced! enjoy. oh, and post pictures!


----------

